# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  مذكرة اصابه خطا

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*مذكرة اصابه خطا* 
*اصابه خطا


مذكرة بدفاع السيد / 000 متهم


ضـــــــــــد


النيابةالعامة


السيد/ 000 المدعى بالحق المدنى


فى الجنحةرقم لسنة 2002 جنح 


جلســــــــة / /


الاتهام:- أسندت النيابة العامة للمتهم لأنه فى يوم / / 2002 بدائرة


أولا:-تسبب خطأ فى إصابة / وكان ذلكناشئا عن إهماله وعدم احترازه ورعونته وعدم مراعاته والقوانين اللوائح بان قادسيارة بحالة ينتج عنها خطر فصدم المجنى عليه فأحدث به الإصابات الواردة بالتقريرالطبي والتى أعجزته عن أشغاله الشخصية مدة تزيد عن 21 يوما 0


ثانيا:-قاد سيارة بحالة تعرض حياة الأشخاص والأموال للخطر


ثالثا:-نكل وقت الحادث عن مساعدة من وقعت عليه الجريمة لنقله للمستشفى للعلاج مع تمكنه منذلك.


رابعا:-خالف القوانين واللوائح بأن قاد سيارة بدون رخصة تسيير0


خامسا:-خالف القوانين واللوائح بأن قاد سيارة بدون رخصة قيادة 0


الوقائع:-تتلخص وقائع هذه الجنحة حسبما يستبين من الأوراق بان اصطدم المتهم بالمصاب فأحدثبه الإصابات الواردة بالتقرير الطبى حيث انه تم سؤال المبلغ فجاء بأقواله بأن المصاب كان يركب دراجة وكان يعبر الطريق ففوجىء بالسيارة التى يقودها المتهمفاصطدم به فى وسط الطريق


وجاءبأقوال شاهدى الواقعة بأن المتهم أصطدم بالمجني عليه أثناء عبور المجنى عليه الطريقوهو يقود دراجته


وبسؤالالمتهم أفاد بأنه اصطدم بالمجني عليه إثناء عبور المجنى عليه الطريق فجأة وهو يقوددراجته بالرغم من إن المتهم استخدم إلة التنبيه والأضواء التحذيرية بالرغم من وضوح الرؤية فى الطريق ولكنه ففوجىء بعبور المجنى عليه الطريق من يمين الطريق إلى بسارةفجاءة وفى غير ألاماكن المخصصة لعبور المشاة وحاول المتهم تفادى وقوع الحادث ولكن كانت المسافة قليلة جدا ولا يمكن فعل أكثر مما فعل المتهم لأنه كان يقود سيارةميكروبا س ولو استخدم الفرامل الشديدة أكثر من ذلك لانحرفت السيارة انحرافا شديدا قديؤدى إلى انقلابها أو عدم التحكم قيها وارتطامها إما بالأشجار إلى بالطريق أوالهبوط للأرض الزراعية مما يؤدى إلى تعريض حياة الركاب للخطر المحقق


كماأثبتته المعاينة والرسم الكروكى بأن واقعة الاصطدام بالمصاب بنهر الطريق وكان اتجاه المتهم إلى وهو الاتجاه الصحيح لمقصده وقطع المجنى عليه الطريق فجاءة فحدث الحادث على النحو الذى صورتهالأوراق 0


كما إن تقرير المعاينة أكد صحة أقوال المتهم وانه لم يرتكب ثمة خطأ


كما إنعدم وجود اثر للفرامل لمسافة كبيرة يؤكد إن المتهم كان يسير بسرعة عادية جدا ولميكن متجاوز للسرعة المسموح بها على الطريق


كما أنالرسم الكروكى يوضح صدق أقوال المتهم


كما أنالمتهم سلم نفسه للشرطة ولم يفر هاربا


كما إنالمتهم سأعد فى أنفاذ المجنى عليه للمستشفى بسيارة أخرى لإنقاذ حياته ولم ينكل عنمساعدة مصاب 0


كما إنالسيارة لها رخصة تسير واقر المهندس الفنى بصلاحيتها الفنية والفرامل والإشارات وإلة التنبيه صالحة


كما إن المتهم له رخصة قيادة سارية وتمكنه من قيادة السيارة مرتكبة الحادث


الدفاع


أولا:-الدفوع الشكلية:-


1-


2-


ثانيا:-الدفوعالموضوعية:-


1-


2-


ثالثا:-الدفاع الموضوعي:-


أولا:-عدم توافر ركن الخطأ:-من خلال استقراء أوراق المحضر يتضح بأن الخطأ المادى لا يتوافر فى جانب المتهم حيث انه لم يخل بواجبات الحيطة والحذر العامة التى يلتزم بها الناس كافة 0


وحيث أن خصائص ركن الخطاء غير العمد هى:-


انعدام القصد الجنائى


استنادالخطأ للجاني شخصيا


توافراى قدر فى جانب الجانى ولو كان ضئيلا


خضوعه لمعيار موضوعى


ثانيا:-خطأ المجنى عليه:-


* فى هذه الحالة يتوافر الخطأ لدى المجنى عليه حيث انه قام بتخطي الطريق دون تبصر أو تبصرة من غير ألاماكن المعدة لذلك ولم يأخذالحيطة والحذر بل ارتكب سلوكا شاذا غير متوقع فلا يمكن لسائق سيارة تسير بنهرالطريق أخذا الاتجاه الصحيح أن يتوقع سلوك الرجل العادي اى يقطع عليه الطريق فجأةمتجها من أنجاه إلى الاتجاه الأخر وإلا ما سارت سيارة بالسرعة المحددة لها قانونا0


ثالثا:استغراق خطأ المجنى عليه خطأ الجانى:-


فى هذها لحالة يتبين لعدالة المحكمة بجلاء ووضوح أن استغراق خطأ المجنى عليه خطأ الجانىحيث أن مساكه الغير طبيعي بقطعه الطريق فجأة على الجانى أدى إلى أصابته وأحداث التلفيات الموجودة بالسيارة


رابعا:-عدم توافر رابطة السببية:


فلابدمن توافر رابطة السببية بين الخطأ والنتيجة فإذا كان سلوك المتهم هو سلوك الرجل العادي فى مثل هذه الحالة وطالما إن سلوكه يتفق مع المجرى العادي للأمور فتنعدم المسائلة 0


كما إن تدخل عوامل غير مألوفة أو عوامل شاذة أو قوة قاهرة فلا مسئولية على من نسب إليه الفعل المؤثم 0


فإذا لم يكن الضرر نتيجة لفعل الفاعل وإنما نتيجة لظروف طارئة أو لقوة قاهرة أو إذا كان نتيجة لخطأ المجنى عليه نفسه أو نتيجة لفعل الغير فلا يتوافر رابطة السببية بين التصرف الارادى للفاعل والنتيجة الضارة 0


وتنتفي رابطة السببية بين الفاعل والنتيجة الضارة إذا كان فعل المجنى عليه أو فعل الغيرهو السبب الحقيقي للنتيجة 0


بناء عليه


نلتمسالحكم أصليا براءة المتهم


واحتياطيا:-استعمال منتهى الرأفة


الوكيل
*

----------

